# do rollers and homers poop when they fly?



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

hey this is a question that i am fighting with my girlfriend about... my dad has rollers and hewatches them and told me that they dont poop when they fly 

and her side

her nabour had them and they pooped on her moms car in flight

who's right? even tho buy rights she's right because i am a boy and she's a girl


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Do fish poop in the ocean? Of course they do.Do birds poop when they fly of course they do*GEORGE


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes, they do. We were in a beach one time and my brother was lying down when suddenly a passing group of pigeons blasted us with their poops. There goes our personal proofs!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Yep, I have seen them poop....when you have to go....you HAVE to GO.


----------



## markymark (Dec 26, 2007)

well hope we dont get a visitor in on here who is anti pigeons and looking for a exscuse to have a pigeon fancier in their street for pigeon poop in their garden or washing.were before this we could say its not our pigeons its the wild doves and woodies but if they see this thats that one out of the window lol


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

fair enough well i shall go own up to me being wrong lol


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

i thin its a case of "if ya gotta go,,ya gotta go"


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Well, it is the exception for them to take a Dump while Flying. unless the Bird is ill, or it is a hen , or Cock just coming off the Nest. 
I can count on one hand the number of times i have seen one of my flying birds do it, and that is most likely an over estimate. Dave


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh, most Birds do not Normally poop in the air, (there are some Species that do.) Dave


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

MY rollers dont poop while they fly because I fly them empty.


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

ok well that dont help me well it does and it dont because i said ha i'm right but like normal she said she's right (but she's a girl what can i say)


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

mookeeman said:


> ok well that dont help me well it does and it dont because i said ha i'm right but like normal she said she's right (but she's a girl what can i say)


Are you trying to score some points with your girl? Most birds will and can poop while in flight but how often it happen/ occurs is unknown. I know a few of mine does cause they target my freshly washed car....


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

The answer is yes they do take dumps in the air!


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

lol - what a question!

Any pigeon that has eaten before flying will poop in the air.

Rollers are supposed to be flown on an empty stomach, so they should not poop while flying unless the owner does not manage them properly. If they are not flown hungry, they do not have the motivation to come home when they're supposed to.

Same thing for short distance Homers. They should not poop while flying because they should not have eaten within 4-6 hours of being released.
Not sure about long distance Homers though.


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

...Yes they do. And it's usualy in your neighbour's swimming pool.Hav'nt we all heard that one?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Me thinks ye needs to watch your Birds more, when i get a chance there is a thread here that is more accurate, all saying NO they do not. And,God as my witness ALL i do, is watch my Birds Fly. And i do not agree with the opinions on this Thread! It is not typical that they do. LOL! Dave


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

If it's coarse for the force, I did poop between Chicago and Detroit. And I was flying. LOL


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LUCKYT said:


> Oh, most Birds do not Normally poop in the air, (there are some Species that do.) Dave


Well, I know one species that DOES........and that's Turkey Vultures, because one was flying/soaring right above our house one day and he let out a stream of poop like nobodies business. That crap splatted EVERYWHERE.....including on ME!!


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Renee! different Species! Vultures spend almost all Day on the Wing! They have little evolutionary choice... Dave


----------



## skycutters (May 16, 2009)

yes, my "just trying to be a good citizen" neighbor found a poop on his barn roof after two days snow storm - and of course, its was my poop of one of my pigeons, even they have been locked down for winter season.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Lovebirds said:


> Well, I know one species that DOES........and that's Turkey Vultures, because one was flying/soaring right above our house one day and he let out a stream of poop like nobodies business. That crap splatted EVERYWHERE.....including on ME!!


LOL!!! I was watching a Flying TV soaring over the house today and - with God as my witness - thought about this thread and that bird ... and wondered


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

"Flying Poop
I have been asked to find out if Canada Geese, um, poop while they fly. I'm sure you have more important issues, but this is very important to the seven-year-old who goes to the driving range with me.

Birds are certainly capable of pooping while flying. They often poop just before taking off, perhaps to lighten their load. Although this might not reassure your seven-year-old, you might also mention that in some cultures people believe that is very good luck to be hit by bird poop." http://www.birds.cornell.edu/AllAboutBirds/faq/unusual_questions/document_view


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Rod, we are talking about Pigeons... I suggest you watch your Birds... AFTER the are a away from your Loft and Flying. Good Luck. Dave


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Just for fun (although not funny): http://graphicshunt.com/funny/images/pigeon_poops_on_kid-12419.htm


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Dave,

From personal experience I got blasted with poop while they were in the air. And I was admiring them flying while suddenly they did the deed! I was at the beach sunbathing, lying down, telling my brothers "here comes the pigeons," when they pooped. My brother got the most of it. Those pigeons embarrassed me while I was telling my folks about good things about pigeons. They were in air flying by and they pooped exactly where we were. So from personal experience they do poop.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Well Rod, that is either a "photo shopped" Pic., or a Pigeon just coming off the nest. Do you see the Angle of the Bird Flying? not a Bird in Full Flight. TRUST ME. Dave


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

This is getting Boring, The bird was most likely sick, but it does NOT matter,
Watch YOUR BIRDS. Dave


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

By the way, Humans do not Normally, S H I T in their Pants... BUT it does sometimes happen. Who are you working for PETA? [email protected]!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I think the picture shows the bird pooped while taking off as the article suggested. The birds that pooped on me was on level flight. It was like looking at some airplane bomber. 

I think we have to agree that they do poop, but it is not their main "thing" to poop while flying. How about this thought: During racing while they are flying almost nonstop, do you think they have to go down and poop or they just poop while in midair? From logical standpoint, I think it is better for them to just poop in midair. It would save them energy.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

A racing pigeon is absorbing all the moisture in it's body, pooping would not be in it's best interest. again, pooping in the Air is the exception, NOT the Norm. Dave


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

There it goes! We agree that is not the norm for them to poop in midair, but they do poop!


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

lol wow i forgot about this thread and for the record i duely noted i was wrong lol


----------

